# Built-in microphone "not plugged in".



## Help Please?! (Nov 10, 2006)

I have an MSI EX625 laptop running Windows 7 RC1, skype won't detect my microphone, even the windows sound recorder wont, when I go into recording devices, all it says is: "not plugged in". I've used the mic before on vista, not sure if i used it since I have 7.

Any ideas? By the way I've googled for this problem but none of the problems found were like mine.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF, *Help Please?!*!

Try:


Move your mouse over to the *START ORB*








Select *CONTROL PANEL* to the right
You'll now see the CONTROL PANEL, select *SMALL ICONS* under *VIEW BY*








Select *DEVICE MANAGER*
Select *Sound, video and game controllers*
Right-click on *Realtek High Definition Audio* and select *UNINSTALL*








*REBOOT*
You'll now be prompted to install new hardware, or it will do it automatically - I've personally experienced both.

I said *Realtek High Definition Audio* because that's what I have, but select what ever is there - as it could be Microsoft - or something else, doesn't matter.


----------



## Help Please?! (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh, I've tried that before, just did it now, even reinstalled my camera. Still the sound recorder detects no audio recording device. Same with skype, can't pick a mic in the settings.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Have you tried plugging your mic into a different port?

Are your speakers working?


----------



## Help Please?! (Nov 10, 2006)

Speakers work, mic is built into my laptop and i don't want to lose warranty by removing the seal to open the lappy. This is really annoying... I made win update have a look for drivers for it but it seems the ones the system provided are enough.


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

"but it seems the ones the system provided are enough."

What do you mean?


----------



## Help Please?! (Nov 10, 2006)

Well the system told me the drivers were up to date.

Anyway i just solved the problem, there were some drivers on the msi site which worked. Weird, i thought i already installed them before.

Thanks a lot anyway. Now i can finally use the mic.


----------



## ccass12 (Apr 10, 2010)

could you tell me what drivers you used to solve this problem? i am having the exact same issue you did. thanks!


----------

